# Echinodorus unknownis



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I just got this sword plant from a local LFS that did not have it labeled. It is a young specimen and about 4" in diameter. The leaves have a purplish color with yellow-green veins. I am an amateur when it comes to Echinodorus species so any help on an ID would be greatly appreciated. I can provide additional pics if necessary. Thanks!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I actually don't know either as I know very little about Echinodorus sp. I would have to guess it is a Klienbar though. I am sure someone like Cavan will know for sure


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's probably _Echinodorus 'Rubin'_

http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=074B


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Nope, that's a Kleiner bar that was probably a trade in. It's got fully underwater growth leaves. A rubins veins are not that wide in young plants.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I've kept both and I've not seen leaves on kleiner bar with veins that look anything like those in the picture. I stand by my original assesment.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> I've kept both and I've not seen leaves on kleiner bar with veins that look anything like those in the picture. I stand by my original assesment.


I agree. It's either a Rubin or an x barthii.


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

Look at the way the leaves spread, it seems like a x barthii, in emerse form. Let it grow a little. If the submerse leaf curls, then it is barthii.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It's definately E. x barthii. It turns a nice maroon/purple and grows more horizontally when grown in high light, such as above.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> It's definately E. x barthii. It turns a nice maroon/purple and grows more horizontally when grown in high light, such as above.


 I have noticed exactly that in the one day I've had it in my tank. My lights are _slightly_ brighter than those at the LFS and the leaves have flattened down noticeably already. I will keep my eye on it as it continues to grow. I suspect the growth on it is already submersed growth but I'll find out for sure in the weeks to follow. Whatever species it turns out to be, I really like the way it looks  Thanks guys!

Tomorrow I will have a new question regarding possible M. pteropus "Narrow-leaf" variants


----------

